# What Happens if Resort Won't Take Week Back?



## dneuser (Oct 20, 2012)

In March 2011 I contacted Mt. View resort and asked them to take back my floating week prior to them even defining their 2012 levy.  I had previously been paying my levy 10-12 months in advance and banking my week with RCI.  When I did not hear from them in the autumn of 2011 (still prior to receiving 2012 levy) I contacted them again and asked to turn back the week.  They responded that they stopped taking back weeks in May - 2months after I first asked.  When I sent them copy of my original email they stated that the person I sent it to was no longer in their employ and that, basically, I must pay the levy and any late fees that might acrue if I did not do so.

What are my options?  What happens if I just don't pay it at all?  Week has very low trade value but I loyally paid my levies for many years.  I don't care to go through the trouble of trying to sell it.  I just don't want it any more.  Can non-payment have an effect on my credit rating at home?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 20, 2012)

Try putting it up on the freebie board.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 20, 2012)

dneuser said:


> What happens if I just don't pay it at all?



Why don't you just try it and let us know how it works out?  If the heat gets hot enough, you can always cave and pay.

George


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 20, 2012)

dneuser said:


> In March 2011 I contacted Mt. View resort and asked them to take back my floating week prior to them even defining their 2012 levy.  I had previously been paying my levy 10-12 months in advance and banking my week with RCI.  When I did not hear from them in the autumn of 2011 (still prior to receiving 2012 levy) I contacted them again and asked to turn back the week.  They responded that they stopped taking back weeks in May - 2months after I first asked.  When I sent them copy of my original email they stated that the person I sent it to was no longer in their employ and that, basically, I must pay the levy and any late fees that might acrue if I did not do so.
> 
> What are my options?  What happens if I just don't pay it at all?  Week has very low trade value but I loyally paid my levies for many years.  I don't care to go through the trouble of trying to sell it.  I just don't want it any more.  Can non-payment have an effect on my credit rating at home?
> 
> thanks in advance.



They do not have to accept it. Yes, it can affect your credit IF they decide to report it. They can legally but don't always follow through. Eventually they will either offer a deed on lieu as settlement (demand that they remove any future credit dings if they do offer that) or they will foreclose & that almost surely will reflect bad on your credit. But either way you are out - maybe just a few credit score points lower than now. Far better than paying one of the many scan companies that take thousands and may still leave YOU as the owner. 

Best to give it away (but usually fees must be current ti do that). Good luck.


----------



## dundey (Oct 27, 2012)

Since the resort is in SA it is not a given that you will take a hit on your credit report.  Its very possible that it will never show up, if you do decide to stop paying the fees.  

You never know of course, but since SA resorts are typically owned via shareblock and are not technically deeded, there is a good possibility that you'd slide.

Another option is to try to sell it to someone in SA who may value it more than anyone on this board will.  I've dealt with both Quantum Marketing and Cape Escapes for SA sales and I've sold 4 weeks in total over the last several years with them.  If you want contact info just let me know.


----------



## dneuser (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for your responses.  I contacted ICW, the organization in Texas that sold me the shareblock weeks and to whom I sent many of my friends and family.  Sure - they said they would help me for a $375 fee.  The payment was to cover transfer of the deed and the persuasion services they would provide to convince the resort to take the week back.  Of course, I refused, since I'd already been successful on my own getting Mount Amanzi to take back 2 weeks at no cost to me not to mention that the total levy due is only $300.

I think you're advice to let it slide and see what happens is a good.  My daughter simply "forgot" to pay her levy for 18 months and Mt. Amanzi rescinded her ownership rights.

I'll take my chances.

thanks again and I'll keep you posted


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 5, 2012)

You can also put it up for auction on the SA online auction site www.bidorbuy.co.za .  I bought a SA week there years ago and some Tuggers have been succesful in selliing there.  Start the bid at one rand.


----------



## Dori (Nov 5, 2012)

Steve, I can't imagine anyone who would want to buy Lowveld, since Froggy got his hands on it. What would be the point, as owners don't seem to be able to do anything with their weeks.

Dori


----------

